# Newbee from Manitoba



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

Don't worry about questions coming from inexperience! _Every _beekeeper starts out with no experience. 

Are your new bees coming from _Ian_?


----------



## dmpower (Nov 7, 2010)

Welcome Josh!!
I did a lot of reading, maybe a year or so before I even started to post. 
I learned a lot and found most of my questions were being asked by others as well. There are many people who are generous with their information.
a Canadian expat living in Indiana
Doreen


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Josh!


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site and good luck to all of us newbees!


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

cheers !


----------



## JoshW (Feb 5, 2013)

I have not decided where to aquire my bees or equipment as of right now. I am currently comparing prices and looking for opertunities. Ian is definatly helping to steer me in the right direction.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

You are extremely lucky to have fallen in with the notorious Ian! You could do worse than getting all your advice from him. I advise you to get all your advice from him. He knows your conditions better than anyone else on the forum. Hit him up for a job in his honeyhouse come fall in exchange for bees and offer to ride along with him when he is working his bees. Beekeepers love free labor. If you don't smell bad, he may go for it and you will get a quality education. I wish I could ride along and pick his brain but I am old and smell bad most days. Sorry for putting the heat on you Mr. Steppler.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

no free labour here! I get my moneys worth thats for sure.


----------

